# Heat Press Machine vs. Sublimation Heat press Machine



## mzp1nkcuh (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi. Quick question,

I'm interested in purchasing a heat press machine, however I am aware of the inkjet press and sublimation transfer ink differences. I'm leaning towards inkjet heat press, does a heat transfer sublimation machine press inkjet as well or would I have to get an inkjet heat press machine?

Are they the same with different names? 
Also would you fine folks recommend clam shell or swing-aways?

Any response is greatly appreciated!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

a heat press is just a heat press! for sublimation you need a press that will go to at least 400 F. and most will that. a digital time and temp feature will be on most machines. a press that will do sublimation will be fine for inkjet transfers. a word of caution think very carefully before buying from eBay. just buy from a source that has support after the sale


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Swing away presses are normally a bit more expensive than clamshell ones. 

Swing away presses make it easier for you to position your graphics, etc. as the top platen will not get in your way. Also swing away gives even pressure when doing thicker items. 

If you are just pressing onto fabric, a clamshell would work well. But if you do thick hard substrates for sublimation such as plaques, you have to ensure that the heat press can take the thickness and be able to apply even pressure on all areas.


----------



## mzp1nkcuh (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you both for the response


----------

